
Phony Facebook Claimant Dumps Tracker, Vanishes Before Trial - tim333
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-09/facebook-fraud-case-suspect-ceglia-said-by-lawyer-to-be-missing
======
tim333
It's been one of my time wasting things to follow this saga. It could make a
good movie one day. Some earlier stuff:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4702889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4702889)

